# HOG HAPPNIN



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 13, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> I know its early but is anyone coming to the hog happnin in shelby nc,it's in nov,............BIG"E"
> http://hoghappnin.com/



I wish I was going.  That is my favorite contest in NC.  I went there as a visitor in 03 and got hooked on Comps there.  Good luck guys.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 13, 2006)

Big E, if you find Road Runner also known as Pappa's Pride tell him Bill says hey.  He is a fantastic cook and friend.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 13, 2006)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Hey Bill.........didn't we compete there in 04? It was at the Cleveland county fairgrounds. It is a very good competition.



Yep, you are right.  We did the 04 contest.  What a great event.


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 10, 2006)

That's some serious cash, I wish I had some vacation time so I could compete.


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Love to go, but cannot! I've been to Shelby and eaten at Alton Bridges BBQ before. Right good Que!


----------

